

The Best Ruby Tutorials (for a n00b) - joegardiner
http://joegardiner.co.uk/the-best-ruby-tutorials-for-a-n00b/

======
chesh
This is missing the most amazing tutorial of the lot, Michael Hartl's
<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>.

The tutorial itself is a great hands on experience. What really distinguishes
it though is the authors embrace of open source. The entire tutorial is
available completely FREE in HTML version. I wanted to encourage this forward
thinking business model, so I paid for the full eBook/screencast bundle (of
course completely DRM-free).

The author continues tirelessly keeping the tutorial up to date with latest
versions and security fixes, and also releases those free. The one exception
was when he did a second edition. He offered a nice discount for the upgrade,
but I was a bit miffed to see early promos matching the upgrade discount.
Michael was such a star though, after seeing comments on Hacker News he
emailed customers to put things right. He offered a special extra discount,
but I was so bowled over by this customer service, and because I wanted to
support his wonderful project that I did not take him up on the offer.

